# Improve photo quality from Scans.



## OldSchool98 (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm sorry if I'm posted in the wrong forum section. Is there anyway to improve photo quality of Scans like this: https://ia600301.us.archive.org/5/i...a3-1801-46a0-9438-1ccb6951fb9d-1869965129.jpg They seem to get a little blurry, even if i change the scan Dpi. I am a beginner with photos so i should be very thankful for some help.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 31, 2016)

Probably not.  Looks like a reproduction of a photo in a book.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 31, 2016)

My first question would be about the rights associated with the images.  Do you have the right to make copies?


----------



## TheLibrarian (Aug 31, 2016)

scan as tiff not jpeg. Using greyscale instead of black and white seems to give better details.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 31, 2016)

Your DPI isn't the issue.  The low DPI used to print those photos in the book are the problem.  That is what is causing the moire you are seeing.


----------



## dennybeall (Aug 31, 2016)

The scanner is faithfully representing what is on the page, which you more than likely do not have the rights to reproduce.


----------



## OldSchool98 (Oct 13, 2016)

Thanks for the guide, now i know a little more, will try to scan as Tiff. Rights to reproduce? The thing is that the photos are really better in the book, no moire or blurr, so it must be my scanner.


----------



## Alexr25 (Oct 13, 2016)

If your scanner has a "de-screening" option using it may improve the scan quality but in any case this article should give you some useful tips on how to improve you scan quality even if your scanner doesn't support de-screening.How to Spruce Up a Scanned Halftone in Photoshop CS6 - dummies


----------



## OldSchool98 (Jan 21, 2018)

I collect stuff with special Rock'n'Roll artists. How can i improve a photo like this to remove the "White Dust" I can't use Photoshop on my old computer sadly, but there must be more programs.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 21, 2018)

Your request is too vague and ambiguous. Define 'improve'.


----------



## john.margetts (Jan 21, 2018)

OldSchool98 said:


> I collect stuff with special Rock'n'Roll artists. How can i improve a photo like this to remove the "White Dust" I can't use Photoshop on my old computer sadly, but there must be more programs.


When producing the poster, they will have posterised the photograph to reduce the number of tones to ease printing. There is nothing you can do about that. It will always be a poor photograph.


----------

